# Uiteindelijk



## ThomasK

Ik ben op zoek naar synoniemen van 'uiteindelijk' in de zin van *'ultimately'*, 'als puntje bij paaltje komt' (maar dat is mij te informeel), 'per slot van rekening' eventueel. Het gaat over het adverbium dat we gebruiken om aan te geven dat al het vorige eigenlijk schijn was... 

*'In de grond'* las ik ook al, *'in wezen'* is een beetje mijn favoriet. Maar zijn er nog andere voorstellen die wat filosofisch aandoen (omdat het vaak gaat over iets doordenken)?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

Misschien "achteraf gezien/beschouwd"?

Brown


----------



## ThomasK

Niet helemaal voor mij, omdat het achteraf-effect inderdaad speelt, maar ik zoek vooral naar woorden die wijzen naar de kern, het wezen, het eigenlijke... Toch bedankt. 

_(Ik las net iets over de banden tussen de EU en Latijns-Amerika. Die leken goed. Maar... "In de grond", schreef de journalist dan, "zit het anders." Niet helemaal die zin, maar je begrijpt de teneur... )_


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik zie wat je bedoelt.

_welbeschouwd_ kwam ook nog in me op.

Brown


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, dat vind ik ook al veel beter: schouwen en filosoferen zijn vaak verwant, en uiteindelijk komt het neer op door-denken. µ

Grazie, grazie (want ik zie dat je in Italië woont ;-)) !


----------



## little_wings

Voor synoniemen is deze site superhandig! (Doet hier niet echt helemaal ter zake omdat je iets geraffineerders zoekt, maar soms helpt het om te inspireren... "In wezen" vind ik zelf ook erg mooi.)


----------



## ThomasK

Dank voor de tip, maar die had ik gebruikt - en ik vind synoniemen.net door de band bijzonder informatief. Alleen voldeden die oplossingen voor mij niet echt. 

En eens te meer vind ik dat echte synoniemen niet bestaan. Een informele uitdrukking als 'als puntje bij paaltje komt', past bijvoorbeeld in zulke contexten niet. 

En ja, 'in wezen' vind ik persoonlijk nog beter dan 'in de grond'. Dank !


----------

